# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  ثورات العرب تنعش السياحة بالإمارات

## الوسادة

الإمارات تتمتع ببنية أساسية وخدمات فندقية ومطارات ذات سمعة جيدة (الفرنسية-أرشيف)

ارتفع الإقبال السياحي على المدن الإماراتية وخاصة من قبل الأوروبيين خلال الشهور الثلاثة الأولى من العام الجاري بشكل لافت، وعزا مسؤولون وخبراء فندقيون بالإمارات الارتفاع إلى الاحتجاجات التي شهدها عدد من الدول العربية خاصة دول شمال أفريقيا.

وأوضح المسؤولون أن نسبة الإشغال في الفنادق الإماراتية ارتفعت بين 8% و10% خلال الشهر الجاري مقارنة بنفس الشهر من العام الماضي، لافتين إلى أن معدل الإقبال السياحي بالإمارات يحقق تزايدا منذ بداية العام.

مدير عام هيئة التنمية السياحية بإمارة رأس الخيمة فيكتور لويس ذكر أن فنادق رأس الخيمة تسجل منذ بداية العام نسبة إشغال مرتفعة تقدر بـ85% وهو ما يزيد 10% عن نسبة الإشغال المسجلة في الفترة المناظرة من العام الماضي.

وأوضح أن شركات السياحة الأوروبية كانت تركز اهتمامها في الأعوام السابقة على المدن المطلة على البحرين الأحمر والمتوسط، غير أن الاضطرابات التي تشهدها دول شمال أفريقيا جعلت الشركات تحول رحلاتها إلى الإمارات.

ومن الأمور التي ساعدت الإمارات لجذب السياح -حسب لويس- أنها تتمتع ببنية أساسية وخدمات فندقية ومطارات وشبكة طيران واسعة ذات سمعة عالمية، مما يجعلها البديل الأفضل لمدن شمال أفريقيا.

أما الخبير الفندقي باتريك أنطاكي -وهو مدير عام فندق لو ميريديان العقة بالفجيرة- فقال إن الحركة السياحية القادمة من ألمانيا وبلجيكا وهولندا وبريطانيا إضافة إلى روسيا، تحولت بنسبة كبيرة من شرم الشيخ والغردقة في مصر ومن تونس ومن لبنان إلى دبي وأبو ظبي والفجيرة ورأس الخيمة بالإمارات.

وأوضح أن الطبيعة التي تتميز بها المدن الإماراتية المطلة على الخليج العربي، أو بحر عمان، والمحاطة بسلاسل جبلية جعلت من السياحة في الإمارات منطقة جاذبة، بعيدا عن الدول التي سجلت اضطرابات سياسية منذ بداية العام.

"
يتوقع أن تشهد أشهر الصيف، ارتفاعا في معدلات السياحة القادمة من دول الخليج للإمارات، بدلا من توجهها المعتاد إلى القاهرة ودمشق وبيروت والمغرب
"
توقعات إيجابية
من جانبه توقع مدير المبيعات والتسويق لدى فندق رامادا الشارقة سامر مشهور، أن تشهد أشهر الصيف ارتفاعا في معدلات السياحة القادمة من دول الخليج للإمارات، بدلا من توجهها المعتاد إلى القاهرة ودمشق وبيروت والمغرب.

وذكر أن الأشهر الأخيرة سجلت ارتفاعا للحركة السياحية الأوروبية والخليجية، القادمة لفنادق الشارقة والإمارات المجاورة لها، بعيدا عن الاضطرابات السياسية التي تشهدها دول في المنطقة العربية.

وأعلنت أبو ظبي أنها سجلت نموا بنسبة 10% في عدد نزلاء منشآتها الفندقية خلال الربع الأول من العام الجاري مقارنة بالفترة نفسها من العام الماضي، وسجلت زيادة في عدد الليالي الفندقية ومستويات الإشغال والعوائد ومتوسط فترات الإقامة.

وكشفت إحصاءات هيئة أبو ظبي للسياحة أن المنشآت الفندقية في الإمارة استقبلت ما يزيد على 510 آلاف نزيل خلال الفترة من يناير/كانون الثاني إلى مارس/آذار أمضوا 1.056 مليون ليلة فندقية.

المصدر:	دي بي آي

<<<<<<<<الجزيرة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما بحكي غير..

مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائدُ

تقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عنجد في ناس بتستفيد اكتر من ناس  :SnipeR (21):

----------

